# Tests available via GP...



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

After 2 missed miscarriages it's been suggested by some of you lovely helpful ladies that I may need some extra tests carried out.  

Is someone able to give me a list of things I can ask my GP to test for as I'm going to see her about the ERPC results next week?

Thank you xx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Riley
I've copied and pasted a reply I sent another girl a few months back.  Hope it helps.  I'm in Northern Ireland and my GP is especially good but no harm in asking eh  
If you want to ask any more questions, ask away!
DE


There are lots of bloods you could get done but a lot need done through the fertility clinics, like the Chicago bloods etc.

But a few things I did get done just recently with GP were vitamin D and PAI 1. Both these had been tested in my fertility clinic, as part of their implantation failure panel of tests, and both these things were found to have problems which they treated and then the GP was fit to do retest so maybe ask about them? The other parts of the impl failure panel that you could ask GP about were Hba1c, MTHFR, Factor II and Factor V, but these might be too much for GP to undertake. I think it depends on GP, but sure no harm in asking.

Other things GP has done for me in past (I think, sorry time has dimmed my memory) were:
chlamydia test
Mycoplasma/ureaplasma
thyroid function
Prolactin
TSH
rubella
Prothrombin
Protein c
lupus
TB

My GP also did antithyroid antibody and antinuclear antibody tests but that was after my loss in 2010. And they did anticardiolipin antibody tests then too. In fact some of the things in the long list above which GP sorted might also have been in the months after my stillborn baby and the post mortem we had done pointed to the need for some tests, so getting a GP to do them routinely might be asking a bit much. Sorry, don't know your history so don't know what you feel you can reasonably push for. But I always think best to know the possibilities and then clinic can say yeah or no and explain why things aren't necessary. If GP doesn't do tests it will cost £££ so no point getting things done you don't need.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi DE43,

That's great thank you  

My GP is a lovely lady and was so sad for us.  I just needed to get my head around it all and go prepared with a plan: I didn't know about any of this until I found this site! xx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Riley

I know what you mean, when I look back at my early cycles I was clueless  but don't worry, this site and the ladies on it are a great source of info.

Re what to ask your GP for I found this link to a thread from agate which explains better than I could all the different levels of test. Perhaps you've already seen it?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Take care

DE


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi De,

Just seen this!  Thank you so much, not able to see GP now until this week but I'm used to waiting; aren't we all?!

Thanks again x


----------

